# Magic vs. Rockets Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando Magic vs. Houston Rockets, 7 p.m. ET

  
Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:
          

Key Reserves:
      


  
Houston Rockets
Coached by: Jeff Van Gundy 

Projected Starting Lineup:
          

Key Reserves:
    

Key Matchup:
Battle of the Star Guards-















Steve Francis vs. Tracy McGrady

Game Preview 

Houston is two points away from being a perfect 4-0 this pre-season, and after a return from China and a Thursday romping of the Chicago Bulls, the Rockets and McGrady are showing no signs of jetlag and are ready to take aim at an improving Orlando team. Surprisingly, T-Mac has only led his new team in scoring one of those games, but look for that streak to end when he returns to his home town and the nets that allowed him to lead the league in scoring the past two seasons. Speaking of offensive prowess, the Rockets still have the daunting Ming in the middle, giving the new Magic front line its toughest opposition to date. 

To the dismay of many, the T-Mac-returns-to-Orlando-with-something-to-prove won’t be the only storyline affixed to the match-up between the now-rival squads. Francis, Mobley and Cato will probably want to show their former team a thing or two of their own and will most certainly have the stage to do so. While McGrady will thrive in his new offense, Francis and Mobley are fitting in comfortably too, and this game will probably come down to who wants to prove they belong with their new team more. And with that, Magic fans will likely see what appears to be more like a late-season game rather than a pre-season meeting. 

Last Meeting: The Magic fell 99-87 to the Rockets on January 25, 2004 in Orlando. Yao Ming exploded for 37 points and 10 rebounds to lead Houston, which collectively shot an impressive 49 percent from the field in the game. Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley and Kelvin Cato, who were traded to the Magic in the off-season, combined for 27 points and eight rebounds. Tracy McGrady led the home team in the losing effort with 31. 

All-Time Series: The Magic lead the all-time series 18-14, including a 12-4 mark in Orlando.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Someone please tell me why this game isn't being nationally broadcast...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Houston is two points away from being a perfect 4-0 this pre-season....


I could have swore we lost in China thanks to one Bobby Jackson...  

But thanks for the nice thread starter here hobojoe


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Someone please tell me why this game isn't being nationally broadcast...


It's not even going to be shown on local television here in Orlando. Will it be on in Houston?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

End Of 1st Quarter
Yao Ming 7 Points
Steve Francis 16 Points  

Good Game..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

45-23 Magic .


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 45-23 Magic .


Yah Gumby's playing all his bench players tonight, I guess he's trying to figure out who will make it into the rotation.

Yao's the only starter that has played in this game so far. At one point the line-up on the floor was:

Mutumbo
Weatherspoon
Nachbar
Hawkins
Gaines

Hardly a game worth following, score is completely meaningless... nevertheless Stevie Francis is making a statement by scoring at will against Houston's scrub line-up tonight


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

this game is gettin ugly for houston..47-28 magic


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Yah Gumby's playing all his bench players tonight, I guess he's trying to figure out who will make it into the rotation.
> ...


yea true


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Yah Gumby's playing all his bench players tonight, I guess he's trying to figure out who will make it into the rotation.
> ...


Damn it don't spoil it for us . Actually, I hadn't noticed that T-Mac wasn't playing until after I posted that. As a Magic fan, it's nice to be killing anybody, even in a meaningless preseason game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic are 21-32 from the floor. Francis, Turkoglu and Nelson combined are 13-17 for 28 points. The Reece Gaines Magic fans all know showed up tonight thus far. 11 minutes, 0 points, 0 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 TO. :laugh:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

How Come T-Mac Is Not Playin..?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> How Come T-Mac Is Not Playin..?


http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/2004/10/23/682454-ap.html



> McGrady understood why he wasn't playing Saturday and joked he probably would've hurt himself because he was so amped up. Still, he couldn't hide his disappointment.
> 
> ....Howard, who also sat out the exhibition game, said he did not appreciate Weisbrod's comments about last year's team.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Ok Thanks Yao Mania

Houston 39, Orlando 50

Y.Ming 10 Points
M.Taylor 10 Points

Steve Francis 17 Points
Cuttino Mobley 6 Points
Grant Hill 4 Points

Halftime


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Magic 50
Rockets 39

It would probably be a tie ball game if Reece Gaines never stepped on court. He can't get the ball past half court, on one occassion he was stripped 3 consecutive times by Jameer Nelson and didn't bother to get back on defense.

Dwight Howard's shot selection is very poor... his offensive game is limited to putbacks and dunks right now. Haven't seen many strong moves in the post from him.

The Rockets are playing poorly without McGrady, Jackson, Howard and Ward (4 of our starters). They should take this opportunity to keep throwing down the ball to Yao and let him shoot 15-20 shots tonight. We need to see how dominant he can be on his own... on two occassions he had strong positioning in the post but Lue waited too long, and Yao is about 15 ft away when he touches the ball. 

Ryan Bowen is playing ferocious D, he will easily get the backup 3 spot.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Magic 50
> Rockets 39
> 
> ...


are you watchin the game?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> are you watchin the game?


Yes...

Yao Ming is really off tonight... 5-13. He needs to keep shooting the ball... sooner or later his shots will start falling.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes...
> ...


I was just gonna ask you about that, wondering if he's not getting good looks or he's just not hitting his shots

his free throw shooting's been getting worse too


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I was just gonna ask you about that, wondering if he's not getting good looks or he's just not hitting his shots
> 
> his free throw shooting's been getting worse too


He should shoot around 80% from the FT line this season. I don't think you can say it has "been getting worse", he was 17-19 in the first 4 preseason games.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i was wonderin since your watchin the game..why is dwight howard missin so many layups..as i read from the live stats sheet


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> He should shoot around 80% from the FT line this season. I don't think you can say it has "been getting worse", he was 17-19 in the first 4 preseason games.


Oh I was refering to this game alone, uncharacteristic of him to not being able to hit consecutive free throws

Boki's stats look disappointing again... any signs of improvement from him?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Boki's stats look disappointing again... any signs of improvement from him?





> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said that besides his usual preseason goals — win and improve — he would use tonight's game to give power forward Clarence Weatherspoon his first playing time of the preseason and move toward solidifying the rotation at backup shooting guard and small forward.
> 
> "I want to clarify the backup at two and three," Van Gundy said. "Some guys will get a lot of minutes to give me and give them a better idea about those positions."


Nachbar did have one strong move to the basket, but as usual he has been elusive on offense and is always at the wrong place at the wrong time. Hawkins could beat him out for playing time if he is signed, Nachbar isn't quick enough to guard SG's and Bowen has him beat for the 3 spot.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, Maurice Taylor proved once again that he can do nothing but score.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Rockets Lose It

Orlando 95, Houston 72

M. Taylor 18 Points, 3 Rebounds
Y.Ming 12 Points, 6 Rebounds
C. Weatherspoon 10 Points


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,i am late
looks this game was ugly.

Yao Ming need good players to cooperate with him,need good passes.he is not Paul Gasol,KG's type who can dribble,penetrate and dunk all themselves.but that's not bad,he is just doing Centers' job.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> oh,i am late
> looks this game was ugly.
> 
> Yao Ming need good players to cooperate with him,need good passes.he is not Paul Gasol,KG's type who can dribble,penetrate and dunk all themselves.but that's not bad,he is just doing Centers' job.


dont worry yao was the only starter to actually play


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Nachbar did have one strong move to the basket, but as usual he has been elusive on offense and is always at the wrong place at the wrong time. Hawkins could beat him out for playing time if he is signed, Nachbar isn't quick enough to guard SG's and Bowen has him beat for the 3 spot.


What is the deal with Nachbar? Wasn't he supposed to have improved over the summer? He sure is taking a long time and we could use his help. Also, it looks like Gaines hasn't taken advantage of the situation given to him. Does anyone think he can play the two or is he just a bad player overall? When he was drafted people called him a combo guard.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I think the Rockets bench just got franchised! But they get an E for effort!


Go Rockets


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Also, it looks like Gaines hasn't taken advantage of the situation given to him. Does anyone think he can play the two or is he just a bad player overall?


I think he's just a bad player overall. I'll be frightened for the Rockets every time he steps on the court in the regular season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> What is the deal with Nachbar? Wasn't he supposed to have improved over the summer? He sure is taking a long time and we could use his help.


For all the natural ability he has, Nachbar still doesn't have anywhere close to the basketball IQ required to play decent minutes. As I mentioned previously, he doesn't know where to be on the court, and when to go to the ball. Nachbar can still get to the basket and hit the open shot, that could be his saving grace.

Boki's future with the Rockets is decided in 6 days when they choose whether or not to pick up his option.


----------

